# NSS Evo3 replacement?



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

I called my local West Marine a few days ago to order a gps unit for my new skiff build. I have really liked my evo3 despite some minor software issue because I really like running the fmt chip. They were currently out of the 9” so I asked about ordering one. In doing so I found out that they could no longer order that unit except for ones currently in a store. So suspecting there was a new product on the way I called simrad (did not expect to get an answer but it was a shot in the dark.). Well got 0 info but I am still a bit curios if there is something less glitchy coming out that’s worth waiting for or see if they drop the price on the nss evo3. Would appreciate if anyone has some knowledge on this.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

From my local West Marine Simard rep, I was told it will be replaced with the NSS Evo3s. Other than him telling me it would be minor upgrades, that's all the info I was able to get. Hopefully somebody else has better intel, curious as well.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Hopefully they fix all the transducer software problems the total scan is having but hearing this there might be a small hardware problem in the current ones if all they are doing is just rebranding the evo 3


----------

